# Some new fish



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Here are some of my latest pick-ups.

*Ctenopoma kingsleyae - The Tailspot Bush Fish (about 5 inches long)*









*Polypterus bichir lapradei - "Guinea" variant (about 11 inches long)*









*Synodontis brichardi (about 4 inches long)*









-Joe


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man they look awsome. i like that tailspot buch fish, looks amazing.

J-Rod


----------

